# I bought a new cat tree



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I planned to put it by a window in the front living room.

I brought it in thru the laundry room cat lock, put it down to drop another bag on the counter and this happened before I could get back to it.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

The population increased quickly


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

The level of happiness quickly reached purring/face washing


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Faye didn't come down from it for over an hour. She didn't even responds to the whoosh of a can openning. 

When she finally did get down and I moved it to the front she was back on quickly and I had to slide it the last few feet with her on top.

I recived many head butts, a hug and a few kisses.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

It'll be a while before Buddha/Buddy/Mr.B/Boots is allowed up there so hsi being very posessive with his track ball toy.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It's always great to bring home a winner, isn't it?? They were ready for that baby.

That's a great tree, too. It looks perfect for two cats.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

ITS IT'S ITS' (readers choice) MINE !!!!!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Aw, so glad they love it! The night that I got mine Banjo was extra affectionate. It was like he was saying thank you, its so nice to be appreciated once in a while


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Awww  They look so happy!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

Dave_ph said:


> ITS IT'S ITS' (readers choice) MINE !!!!!


i love it. ("MINES!!!")

where did you get the tree? i've been looking at the ones on buy.com. they have really good deals (it seems like) i've never gotten anything bad from them but there's always a first time.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

that is too funny! love the way they show their appreciation after a nice gift like that, too.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

It's a Wisker City from Petsmart. It cost me $103 with my member card. I don't have Marie's Craigslisting skills so I just went for Petsmart. I now have 4 this size and a half size one. They're extremely solid and well made.


----------



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

That's a neat one. How much was it? My SO and I are planning on building one ourselves because we have a lot of junk laying around the garage that could be turned into something.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

LadyMiseryAli said:


> That's a neat one. How much was it?





Dave_ph said:


> It's a Wisker City from Petsmart. It cost me $103 with my member card.


Right there ^.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

$103. It was the convenience factor. I've been busy and neglecting the munchkins so they deserved it.


----------



## Bella's Mom (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome. My friend just bought one from petco called the Premium cat tree bungalow and both of his cats love it. you can get it from petco or buy.com It is very sturdy for the most part except for the very top which wobbles a bit but his cats just ignore that ledge.


----------



## Bella's Mom (Apr 16, 2012)

Forgot the price. It's on sale for $85 with free shipping.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

cute!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

4 Stories above the base. Complete with a hanging toy, a sisal scratching post and a plush interior that would make any pimp proud.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Ohhh, I like that cat tree! I am so glad that your kitties love it too.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice. I am still shopping around for one. I think the one I originally wanted to get might be a little much, size wise. LOL. I don't really care if it takes up half the living room but hubby would. I think the one you got is probably just about right for our 2 kitties. I'm glad they love it. Maybe if I buy one of those my cats will stop using the computer chair as their own personal jungle gym.


----------



## Bella's Mom (Apr 16, 2012)

That one rocks! Did you get it online or in the store? I looked online and the one called that looks nothing near as awesome as this. I'm going to check my local store tomorrow since my kitty is using my furniture for scratching and my stairs as a jungle gym. This is despite having the curl scratching thing, a one level cat condo covered in carpet, and a sisal door hang scratcher. Lol.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been eyeballing that one for months now- glad to see they like it! I may just have to part with my money this weekend


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I got it at the store. They're running a sale now an my membership brought the price down. The original sticker said $149 sticker 

They love it. I just heard little Mia scratching on it. Once I got the trees my old furniture was safe.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

The one in the back bedroom is about 3 years old. It's taken some damage


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

I saw this today at Petsmart and SERIOUSLY thought about getting it for when I finally get my boys.

This thread is making it VERY tempting.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Bella's Mom said:


> Awesome. My friend just bought one from petco called the Premium cat tree bungalow and both of his cats love it. you can get it from petco or buy.com It is very sturdy for the most part except for the very top which wobbles a bit but his cats just ignore that ledge.


Did they throw in the Orange Boy for free?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

My house is a veritable Wisker City Showroom...a jungle of cat trees. People who come in look wearily at my crazy cat dudeishness.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

The bottom part of thyat one. Nice sisal post that gets a lot of use.

That visitor outside saw it and has moved in


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

The top floor of the beat up one in the back room can hold 2 cats. Uncomfortably


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Big kitties require sturdy construction. Here we have Mr B modelling the breakfast room Wisker City for Big and Tall Kitties.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

The half size Wisker City in the front room of my Estate has seen some serious clawage. Especially the right front post near the bottom.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

The Wisker City in the library has been accessorized with the Mister Mouse toy hanging from the top.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

I think what I like most about the Whisker City trees is that they're covered with carpet rather than faux fur/suede. It would seem carpet would hold out longer. Also, I've heard that some tree posts aren't wood, but really just heavy cardboard...while the WC trees are wood (I believe)?


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like you did a great purchase. Your cats looks very happy.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Tthanks for the tour of your estate. My cats thought they were MTV Cribs.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Wood. Solid, a bit heavy


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

Dave_ph said:


> It's a Wisker City from Petsmart. It cost me $103 with my member card. I don't have Marie's Craigslisting skills so I just went for Petsmart. I now have 4 this size and a half size one. They're extremely solid and well made.


thanks. yeah, i think petsmart overcharges some. but sturdy is what i'm concerned about. i was considering these: KittyCityUSA.com - Home but they don't look like they can take a lot of roughhousing if you don't get several units to put together. they aren't petsmart, they're target, but i haven't really decided yet.

a lot of these: Buy.com look awesome for the price but i question the quality. i've bought a few things (not from buy or overstock--i've had bad experiences with ebay and craigslist) that looked great for the price but when i actually had them in my hands, not so much.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, I went to Petsmart and saw the $103 tree. I opted for this one for $80

Ware Small Kitty Tower - Beige - Cat - Boutique Sale - PetSmart

It's just like this but taller and instead of two carpeted posts in back, one is solid wood. I think it will do just fine.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks good but i had to get multiple teirs because Fay is athletically challenged


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Kitties are happy, 'nuff said


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

I finally broke down and bought the same one today. I brought it in through the back sliding door and the cats could not get on it fast enough! 
I literally had to pick them off in order to move it into the computer room. It is now in plcae, but it was dinner time, so the kitties are distracted with their food right now (helped me move the tree in peace-lol)


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

That's almost the same one I bought my cat a few months after I got her, late in 2009. After checking it out for maybe a half hour or so, at one point she got on the top and looked at me and had this look on her face that seemed to say, "Wow, this is the greatest thing in the world! Thanks!" Even now I bet she spends at least 1/3 of her life hanging out in it. It's nice to put somewhere with a view out a window BTW.


Ted said:


> Well, I went to Petsmart and saw the $103 tree. I opted for this one for $80
> 
> Ware Small Kitty Tower - Beige - Cat - Boutique Sale - PetSmart
> 
> It's just like this but taller and instead of two carpeted posts in back, one is solid wood. I think it will do just fine.


BTW, I soon discovered that it's helpful to keep the thing steady with a big rock. Even when she was a kitten after I got it, she was climbing up and down so quickly I was worried it would tip over, so I went outside and found a decent-sized boulder which I put on the bottom. Nowadays since she's bigger that boulder has become essential.


----------



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm going to get one soon. Looks like they really enjoy it!


----------



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

Dave_ph said:


> 4 Stories above the base. Complete with a hanging toy, a sisal scratching post and a plush interior that would make any pimp proud.



What kind of tree is this?


----------



## golden_lily (Apr 10, 2012)

cinderflower said:


> thanks. yeah, i think petsmart overcharges some. but sturdy is what i'm concerned about. i was considering these: KittyCityUSA.com - Home but they don't look like they can take a lot of roughhousing if you don't get several units to put together. they aren't petsmart, they're target, but i haven't really decided yet.


If your cat is bigger than a kitten I don't recommend them. I just have one, but I find it really flimsy. My 6 pound cat didn't seem comfortable on top and now that she's gone, I don't think my 10 pounder can fit in it at all. He certainly shows no interest in trying.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I got many headbutts and licks when I went over to it after she first flew up it.

She really was blissed out like a kid on Christmas morning


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

golden_lily said:


> If your cat is bigger than a kitten I don't recommend them. I just have one, but I find it really flimsy. My 6 pound cat didn't seem comfortable on top and now that she's gone, I don't think my 10 pounder can fit in it at all. He certainly shows no interest in trying.


thanks. the youngest i have is 2 so i wouldn't really call him a kitten. he's 7-8 lbs and the 5 y.o. is almost 12 and i don't think those would last long, even though they look cute in videos (don't lots of things though?  )

i'm going to stick to things i can see and touch (as opposed to online), then at least i know what i'm paying for.


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Avoid the Petco ones. I got one of the tall kitty condo ones and they are made of cardboard tubes wrapped in sisal. The free standing post had the plastic plug that holds it to the base pop out. Definitely would have done a real wood one if I had to do it over.


----------

